# Diamond floor grinder



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

I have never used one and have always subbed out that part. Any how my guy is retiring and sold all his equipment. Is a single head grinder enough for a 36 x 36' garage? I can also get a double head but will have to drive an hour one way to pick it up.


----------



## Pete6114 (Feb 27, 2016)

I used a older version of this guy (single head- gas powered, BG-250MKII) with the optional vacuum to suck up the concrete dust. I never did large areas but rather just removed miles of painted lines. About 100 feet/hour. As long as you keep moving, it can be done without swirl marks. 36x36 is no issue even for the smaller version they make.
https://www.blastrac.com/products/m.directory/698/index/4
Check out a few videos here





That looks like the one i had.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We rent a 3 head machine. Single head will work but take a bit longer. Keep moving to avoid swirl marks.


----------

